# what alternator???



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

hello guys, this is my first post here! ive browsed around for a bit and most of you look very knowledgeable!  

ANyways, i have a 1993 Altima GXE and have replaced its battery twice already...i took it to autozone and they told me that the alternator was busting out...they told me something like this: since the alternator couldnt sustain its charge (or something like that) it was drawing it from the battery, thus using all its juice. 

Does this sound familiar? 

If so, then that means the alternator is bad...well im trying to find a suitable one for my car. but dont know which one...ive read that its best to use non-remanufactured ones...im not sure about that...

Any help would be gladly appreciated

Thanks

-XG


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

bump... any one?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

brand new alternator is expensive. I changed mine 5 years ago(60$). look online how to test alternator. I bought mine from junk yard. basically you install it there and test it there. if there is a problem you return it. if you buy form a store, buy with life time warranty. pepboys carries some of it's electrical devices with lifetime warranty. try napa, checker, or autozone. make sure it has life time warranty. and keep the receipt.

yes what they said in autozone is pretty much how alternators fail. depending on what diode or resistor is blown you will get low charge or no charge from alternator.


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

thanks for your reply...i will try to do that...so if i decide to go for a new alternator, does it matter what brand? i found this one....Nissan Parts 1993 Altima 2.4 GXE Nissan Alternator . It is the NSA new alternator for $143. i can afford that money, and free shipping? not bad, but would any one trust this store? thanks again!

EDIT: i also found this battery http://www.partsamerica.com/Product...I&MfrPartNumber=78DT96P&PartType=5005&PTSet=A at kragen's and it doesnt look too bad, should go for something cheaper or more high end?

-XG


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

xgrave said:


> thanks for your reply...i will try to do that...so if i decide to go for a new alternator, does it matter what brand? i found this one....Nissan Parts 1993 Altima 2.4 GXE Nissan Alternator . It is the NSA new alternator for $143. i can afford that money, and free shipping? not bad, but would any one trust this store? thanks again!
> 
> EDIT: i also found this battery http://www.partsamerica.com/Product...I&MfrPartNumber=78DT96P&PartType=5005&PTSet=A at kragen's and it doesnt look too bad, should go for something cheaper or more high end?
> 
> -XG


Pep Boys, Auto Zone, Etc... all seem to be about the same quality 1-3 years. Liftime warrenty from many of these stores is free replacement one time only. The second one goes out a week later and you have to buy the third one. OEM seems to be best but are very expensive. Just depends on your willingness to put up with a failed part every couple years or every 10-15 years.


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

so basically all i have to do is consider that parts that are used (ie Reman) would mean replacing them more often...right? wouldnt it be better if i buy a new part? im just trying to do that while keeping it on a reasonable budget, like the alternator i listed is cheaper than others that ive seen... Or this one i found at 1Aauto.com...Shop 1A Auto® for 1993-94 Nissan Altima Alternator 80 Amp for 2.4L (KA24DE) engine for your Nissan Altima including shipping...its not as bad, so all im saying is that from what im telling you guys of what im thinking of doing, would you guys do it better....just trying to go for the most logical decision based on what ive said....thanks for your input....


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

bump... any other input?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

IMO, the only good choice is a genuine Nissan reman. alternator. Nissan P/N: 23100-1E400R fits 6/1992-7/1994. List price is $260, but you can pick one up from one of the dealers at Discounted Nissan Parts for $187 plus core.

Some other things to check: Make sure the charging system warning light illuminates when you turn the key "ON" and not running. If the bulb is burned out, the alternator will not charge. Make sure you have a good circuit from the battery to the "BAT" terminal on the alternator. This will usually be a 10gauge white wire attached with a 10MM or 12MM nut. Sometimes this wire will develope internal resistance or even burn up.


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

but if Autozone ran a test to see if anything was wrong, and the alternator, along with the battery, were done for, doesnt that mean anything? i mean i will follow your tips, which i appreciate. What about if the light comes on and still my batteries keep dying? is there anyplace that would sell that cable just in case it is "burned out" like you said....thanks for the tips smj, appreciate it!


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

xgrave said:


> but if Autozone ran a test to see if anything was wrong, and the alternator, along with the battery, were done for, doesnt that mean anything? i mean i will follow your tips, which i appreciate. What about if the light comes on and still my batteries keep dying? is there anyplace that would sell that cable just in case it is "burned out" like you said....thanks for the tips smj, appreciate it!


A weak or bad alternator can ruin a battery. It is not uncommon to replace both of them at the same time. Also the sure way to check an alternator is to remove it and have someone do a bench test. This will eliminate any hidden problems in your vehicle. If the alternator tests good on a bench test and bad when tested in the vehicle you have a wiring problem somewhere. You can patch/repair any bad wires with any good grade copper wire of the same gauge just be sure to properly seal your connections with heat shrink, and soldering joints is the best method. 

I agree with smj999smj a nissan reman is the best replacement but I prefer OEM over any brand for all my parts. I even use OEM oil filters! So I may be a little biased! I will put it this way, I used to buy generic parts but over the years my experience has taught me that using OEM parts means less work in the long run.


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

do you know if kragen does bench testing? and also, if it DOES result in a bad alternator, what do i do with it when i replace it? sorry if this is off topic or noobish but i really wanna know....i think i saw the receipt around so im not sure what i can do....i will check everything tho, thanks for the replies guys, appreciated....i will be coming back and post if anything goes wrong...


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

xgrave said:


> do you know if kragen does bench testing? and also, if it DOES result in a bad alternator, what do i do with it when i replace it? sorry if this is off topic or noobish but i really wanna know....i think i saw the receipt around so im not sure what i can do....i will check everything tho, thanks for the replies guys, appreciated....i will be coming back and post if anything goes wrong...


I am not familiar with kragen so I can't answer on that. I assume most retail auto part chains throughout the US are basically the same. In my area most of the alternators come with a one year warranty at no cost or you can buy an extended warranty. The extended warranty cost is based on the length of the coverage. Basically they are crappy sales gimmicks.


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

does any of these auto part stores recycle alternators? im thinking of taking it to autozone, but ill call kragen first...hopefully theyll do it for free...im still looking for an alternator...will post back for any Qs....also, im trying to change my battery cables as the ones it has are crappy (the tightening nut is stuck and cant loosened it)...i was trying to look through it as to how i would replace them (as i bought both)...any ideas? or guides online? thanks guys!


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

I would like to chime in here on this one. First of all, the alternator Charges the Battery,,,not vice versa. If the alternator definitely is bad, the battery will not charge BUT there are other conditions that can cause this too. Bad battery cables,,,,check thuroughly--- negative cable should be connected to frame and/or block and be clean and tight. Check connector on the back of the alternator and also the wire that goes back to the battery from the alternator. Make sure the battery connectors are good and the connections are clean. AutoZone will check your alternator off of the vehicle. If it is indeed bad, their alternators seem to be pretty good. But also check around for auto-electric stores because they specialize in just electrical components. Good Luck


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

yeah i kinda had in mind what you said handyman... i am trying to change the battery cables...i just dont know how to change them....also, where is the belt tensioner for the alternator?...im trying to remove it just in case it is bad...a guide would be useful...thanks


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

Go to phatg20.com and download the 94altima service manual it is mostly all the same I think. You can find all the info you need in the manual. These are electronic formates of the nissan shop manuals.

I have never bought an alternator without a core charge so it is best to keep it until you get a new one in order to exchange for the core charge.


----------



## xgrave (Aug 11, 2007)

yah i wanna take the off alternator first, and make sure that its not the cables that are busted.... i will do that tomorrow as i dont have time anymore...also i was looking at autozone's website and they have a Duralast Gold battery that has 750 CCA...i know thats too much (as here in the bay doesnt get that cold)...it was about 85 bucks plus taxes...what do you guys think?


----------

